# Time for a New EOS BODY



## Ronaldbyram (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd like some feedback from the canon users. I have a single T2i that I have had since May 2010.
its a Awesome Camera. But now almost two years later, and I am ready for a 2nd EOS Body. I want to move up to the 7D. But Rumors say there is a possible MkII or even a t4i coming. I know I could get a t3i and everything swaps over.. memory and battery/grip. Should I wait? I would like to get this before mid-summer trip out of the country. Think there will be anything more than the 5DmkIII?


----------



## jwong (Jan 28, 2012)

Ronaldbyram said:


> I'd like some feedback from the canon users. I have a single T2i that I have had since May 2010.
> its a Awesome Camera. But now almost two years later, and I am ready for a 2nd EOS Body. I want to move up to the 7D. But Rumors say there is a possible MkII or even a t4i coming. I know I could get a t3i and everything swaps over.. memory and battery/grip. Should I wait? I would like to get this before mid-summer trip out of the country. Think there will be anything more than the 5DmkIII?



I'd suggest considering adding lenses to extend your shooting range or upgrading IQ before upgrading the body. Is upgraded AF and higher frame speed that important? If so, the 7D might be the way to go. If not, then I'd wait for the Christmas sale and upgrade the body then or get one used. If most of your gear comprises EF-S lenses, then it'll cost even more to switch to full frame (5D line). If you're happy with your lens coverage, then wait until late Spring and make your decision then. At least you'll be able to make a choice among products in the market.


----------



## Ronaldbyram (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I have some Glass. I have several EF lens.. not quite L series but close.
My all around lens for the moment is a EFS 18-135. But I want a 24x105L 
I replaced my 55-250 efs with a EF 70-300 and I also have the primes. I would love a 5D if wallet can aford it (wink). I will see what the up coming months hold. I was really leaning towards a 7D before summer. Just didnt want to buy it and then have a mkII if it was fact or fiction. around the corner. Thanks for advice.


----------



## jwong (Jan 28, 2012)

Ronaldbyram said:


> Thanks for the comments. I have some Glass. I have several EF lens.. not quite L series but close.
> My all around lens for the moment is a EFS 18-135. But I want a 24x105L
> I replaced my 55-250 efs with a EF 70-300 and I also have the primes. I would love a 5D if wallet can aford it (wink). I will see what the up coming months hold. I was really leaning towards a 7D before summer. Just didnt want to buy it and then have a mkII if it was fact or fiction. around the corner. Thanks for advice.



In that case, the 5DII with 24-105mm L for 2800 is very tempting. That would become your walk-around lens, and you can unload the EF-S 18-135. 5DII for general use, and your current Rebel for extra reach.


----------



## Tijn (Jan 28, 2012)

Question one: what do you prefer shooting?

Question two: what do you lack in your current body / what do you need in an upgrade?

Question three: Which camera fits those needs most / is there currently a camera upgrade that fulfills those needs?

Question four: Can you afford that camera?

Question five: Can you afford to wait for an upgrade for an unknown period of time? Weigh your need to upgrade now, against _waiting_ for an upgrade (knowing that you won't have any upgrade during that wait time).


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jan 29, 2012)

Ronaldbyram said:


> I'd like some feedback from the canon users. I have a single T2i that I have had since May 2010.
> its a Awesome Camera. But now almost two years later, and I am ready for a 2nd EOS Body. I want to move up to the 7D. But Rumors say there is a possible MkII or even a t4i coming. I know I could get a t3i and everything swaps over.. memory and battery/grip. Should I wait? I would like to get this before mid-summer trip out of the country. Think there will be anything more than the 5DmkIII?



When I bought my 7D a year ago there were the same rumors about a Mk2 to be released pretty soon. However, I did buy it and did never regret it. It's an awesome camera without any flaws - even if there should be a Mk2 version in stores some day the 7D Mk1 will still remain an awesome camera.


----------



## ud4steve (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought my 7D a little over a year ago as well and like Michael_pfh said, there were rumors the Mk2 was right around the corner, but it's been an amazing camera to use over the past year and I'm glad I didn't sit around waiting. The biggest upgrade that it has over the t2i in my opinion is the custom user functions which make going from shooting one thing to something completely different as easy as turning the dial. Otherwise the camera is very similar to the t2i that you have now so like a few other posts have mentioned, you should consider what you shoot and if the new body will meet your needs, otherwise the money could be spent on some really nice glass, accessories, or a trip to get some new pictures. Happy shopping and let us know what you decide!


----------

